# Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

					Im PCGH-Preisvergleich ist der Dark Rock Top Flow aus dem Hause Be quiet aufgetaucht, der eigentlich schon im März erscheinen sollte. Ganz offensichtlich handelt es sich um einen High-End-CPU-Kühler im Top-Blower-Prinzip, der mit aktuell rund 80 Euro nicht gerade günstig ausfällt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*


----------



## OutOfMemory (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Mal hoffen das sich da der Preis noch ändert. Für die hälfte gibt es auch was von Noctua. Ob der von beQuiet jetzt sein Geld wert ist sehen wir ja erst wenn einer das ganze mal testen kann.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Und wieder einmal ein minderwertiges Sockel-Befestigungssystem. 
Ich dachte Be Quiet ist auf dem Weg der Besserung, zumindest hat der Shadow Rock LP das bessere Befestigungssystem.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal ein minderwertiges Sockel-Befestigungssystem.
> Ich dachte Be Quiet ist auf dem Weg der Besserung, zumindest hat der Shadow Rock LP das bessere Befestigungssystem.



Für handwerklich begabte User dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Für User mit drei Händen auch nicht.
Trotzdem versteh ich das bei dem Preis einfach nicht, billigere Kühler haben ein besseres Befestigungssystem.


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

bin ja mal gespannt, ob er die TDP eines FX 9590 abführen kann Also die 220 Watt.


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Für handwerklich begabte User dürfte das kein Problem sein.



Bin der selben meinung...Weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt find das system total easy 

Wenn die Tests jetzt noch überzeugen dann hab ich einen neuen Kühler


----------



## Alex555 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Für User mit drei Händen auch nicht.
> Trotzdem versteh ich das bei dem Preis einfach nicht, billigere Kühler haben ein besseres Befestigungssystem.



3 Hände wären nicht das Problem. Wenn man jedoch 2 linke Hände hat, schon 
Aber insgesamt gefällt mir der Kühler ziemlich gut.


----------



## jumpel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Der Sinn des unteren Wärmetauschers erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Ein Großteil seiner Fläche wird vom Motor des Lüfters überdeckt, nur ein kleiner von dessen Schaufeln. Aber um 220 W abführen zu können kommts wohl auf jeden mm² an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal ein minderwertiges Sockel-Befestigungssystem.


Definiere minderwertig. Das System garantiert gleichmäßigeren Anpressdruck als bei den meisten der "grobmotorikertauglichen".  Außerdem gibt es die Positionierung vor.

Ich habe mit den Kindern mal einen Test mit unserem Brocken Eco gemacht. Ja, einfach ist er zu montieren, aber die Werte streuten hinterher um 10°C. Beim BeQuiet System ist zumindest schon mal die Position vorgegeben, dazu wird an vier Punkten der Kühler angezogen und nicht nur mit einer schmalen Brücke. Schau Dir einfach mal die resultierende Kraftverteilung zwischen Kühler und CPU an. Es mach einen gewaltigenUnterschied, ob man über einen 10mm breiten Balken anpresst, oder über vier Schrauben mit großen Abständen. "Minderwertig" sehe ich das System nicht an. Die bis zu 1kg schweren Kühler erzeugen ein erheblichen Drehmoment im Bereich von 1 Nm. Dieses Drehmoment überlagert sich mit dem Anpressdruck.

Der Kühler ist für schmale Gehäuse interessant, vor allem, wenn man den Lüfter direkt an eine Öffnung in der Seitenwand bringt und frische kalte Luft angesaugt wird.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Minderwertig ist Verschraubung von hinten bei gleichzeitigem Festhalten des Kühlers.
Zu dem ist der Anpressdruck nicht über eine Feder vorgegeben, sondern wie fest ich die Schraube anziehe.
Für einen hochpreisigen Kühler ist das einfach zu wenig.

http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/946138_7__61267-7.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Minderwertig ist Verschraubung von hinten bei gleichzeitigem Festhalten des Kühlers.
> Zu dem ist der Anpressdruck nicht über eine Feder vorgegeben, sondern wie fest ich die Schraube anziehe.
> Für einen hochpreisigen Kühler ist das einfach zu wenig.
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/946138_7__61267-7.jpg


Warum? Ich lege dazu den Rechner auf zwei Stühle, setze den Kühler auf und verschraube von hinten. Das ist kinderleicht und geht mit einerHand, man muss sich nur hinlegen.

Es geht mir nicht im die Höhe des Anpressdrucks. Die Kühler hängen im Gehäuse seitlich. Sie erzeugen bei max. 1 Kg Gewicht und einem Schwerpunkthöhe von 100mm ein Drehmoment von 1Nm. Dieses Drehmoment muss von der Befestigung Kühler zu CPU übertragen werden. Das BeQuiet System stützt sich in dem Fall über die vier Verschraubungen am Mainboard ab. Bei anderes System ist es komplizierter. Im Idealfall ist es die Breite der CPU, aber dann muss die Anpresskraft hoch genug sein. Wenn es nur die breite des Querbalkens ist, sieht es viel ungünstiger aus.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Und was mach ich mit einem anderen Kühler?
Ich kann bequem den Sockelhalter montieren ohne die Hilfe von zwei Stühlen und setz den Kühlblock dann einfach bequem drauf.
Die Montageart ist für den Preis einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn man sich damit zufrieden gibt ist das natürlich OK.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und was mach ich mit einem anderen Kühler?
> Ich kann bequem den Sockelhalter montieren ohne die Hilfe von zwei Stühlen und setz den Kühlblock dann einfach bequem drauf.
> Die Montageart ist für den Preis einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn man sich damit zufrieden gibt ist das natürlich OK.


Dafür ist der Anpressdruck auf die CPU nicht konstant. Der Anpressdruck ist unter höher als oben, bezogen auf die Einbauweise im Gehäuse, wenn der Rechner steht.

Bei andern Kühlern muss man umständlich die Schrauben darauf friemeln. Und dabei bewegt sich der Kühler und die WLP wird ungleichmäßig.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Das stimmt, der Anpressdruck ist höher.
Hab ich selber schon erlebt das der Rechner dann nicht mehr gestartet hat weil der Anpressdruck zu hoch war.
Der höhere Druck selber hat aber auch wenig Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung.
Ansonsten müssten die Be Quiet Kühler deutlich vor der Konkurrenz liegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Es geht um die ÜBERLAGERUNG. Mit der Verschraubung gibt man den Anpressdruck vor. Das ist bei Verschraubungen mit elastischem Glied, wie bei EKL die auf Biegung belasteten Quertraversen, konstanter. Ja, der Grobmotoriker kann einen BeQuiet zu fest anziehen. Die Verschraubung erzeugt, so lange der Kühler hochkant auf dem planen liegenden Mainboard verbaut ist, eine mehr oder weniger konstante Flächenpressung.

Ich erkäre Dir gerade, dass nach dem Aufrichten des Rechners durch den seitlich hängenden Kühler ein Drehmoment erzeugt wird. Ob man dieser Drehmoment in Höhe von 0,5-1Nm über einen Hebel von 10mm Breite oder einer Hebel von 50mm Breite abfängt, macht einen großen Unterschied. Dadurch wird die Anpresskraft ungleichmäßig auf die CPU. Und das ist ein erheblicher Einfluss.

Mit kommen nur noch Kühler ins Haus, die starr durch das Mainboard auf der Rückseite verschraubt werden. Das ist maschinenbaulich die erheblich höherwertige Verbindung.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Theoretisch, praktisch merkt man davon nichts in den Kühlertests.

Ganz aktuell:
Tower-KÃ¼hler im Test: be quiet!, Noctua, Prolimatech, Scythe und Thermalright im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Anpressdruck auf die CPU nicht konstant. Der Anpressdruck ist unter höher als oben, bezogen auf die Einbauweise im Gehäuse, wenn der Rechner steht.
> 
> Bei andern Kühlern muss man umständlich die Schrauben darauf friemeln. Und dabei bewegt sich der Kühler und die WLP wird ungleichmäßig.



Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. 

Habe erst gestern einen BQ Pure Rock verschraubt, der hat auch nur in der Mitte eine Montagebrücke und wird von oben befestigt,
genau arretieren lässt der sich nicht.

Mit ruhigen Händen und einer nicht so warmwerdenden CPU, klappt das schon.

Wer jedoch die Riesenkühler einbaut, muss halt etwas fummeln. 

Dafür sitzen sie dann auch bombenfest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Theoretisch, praktisch ...


Die Theorie beschreibt etwas, was auftritt. Das übersehen Praktiker in der Regel und sie verstehen einfachste Zusammenhänge nicht. Damit lebe ich seit dreißig Jahren, wenn ich in Werkstätten mit Engelssgeduld Kollegen eine Erkenntnisstufe höher bringen will.  Ich rechne es gerade durch, interessiert mich selber, dauert ein bisschen. Vielleicht ist der Effekt auch nicht so bedeutend, wir werden sehen.

Ich wollte nur sagen, den Rechner auf zwei Stühle zu legen und den Kühler dann mit einer Hand anschrauben zu können, ist für mich kein Nachteil.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. ....


Besonders nervig finde ich vor allem, dass man die Lüfter hinterher anfriemeln muss. Bei der Montage von unten können die Lüfter dran bleiben. Das ist viel angenehmer, aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, den Rechner auf zwei Stühle zu legen und den Kühler dann mit einer Hand anschrauben zu können, ist für mich kein Nachteil



Ja, endlich ist mal ein Praktiker hier unterwegs. Herzlich Willkommen. 
Auch wenn Du schon etwas länger hier bist. 

Ja, dass ist etwas umständlich, wir sind hier aber bei PCGH. 

Wer es einfacher will, sollte zum Boxed greifen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer es einfacher will, sollte zum Boxed greifen.



Oder zu einem Kühler mit besserer Preis/Leistung/Einbaufreundlichkeit 

Die Push-Pins vom Boxed würd ich auch nur bei ausgebautem Mainboard festdrücken.
Das Geräusch vom Mainboard ist fürchterlich wenn es so stark durchgebogen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Oder zu einem Kühler mit besserer Preis/Leistung/Einbaufreundlichkeit
> 
> Das Geräusch vom Mainboard ist fürchterlich wenn es so stark durchgebogen wird.



 Bei mir biegt sich kein MB durch. 

Das ist jetzt letztendlich auch egal,
 möge jeder seinen passenden Kühler finden.


----------



## IluBabe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal ein minderwertiges Sockel-Befestigungssystem.
> Ich dachte Be Quiet ist auf dem Weg der Besserung, zumindest hat der Shadow Rock LP das bessere Befestigungssystem.


deutschen Ingenschwörskunst. Ich fummel lieber 10 Minuten länger bei der Kühlermontage rum und bin sicher das es bombenfest sitzt, als das ich nen Wackeldackel kaufe, der mir irgendwann im Rechner rumkullert.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Welcher Wackeldackel?
Die Federn stammen nicht aus einem Kugelschreiber, der erzeugte Druck hält den Kühler ebenfalls Bombenfest.

Von einer deutsche Ingenieurskunst würd ich mir erwarten das man für die Kühlerdemontage nicht den ganzen Tower umlegen muss.
Zumindest schafft das die österreichische Igenieurskunst (Noctua).
Aber auch EKL, Thermalright und mittlerweile auch Scythe schaffen das zu einem äußerst fairen Preis.


----------



## ratmal86 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Ich weiß auch nicht, was alle haben ...
Vor ein paar Monaten habe auch immer einen Bogen im die BQ Kühler gemacht. Nach dem ersten Einbau sah ich wie leicht diese zu montieten sind. 
Zu fest drehen kann man da auch nichts. 
Nach fest kommt ab. Die Schauben zieht man handfest an ... dann ist auch schon der Gewindegang zu ende.
Da die Mehrzahl an Personen hier im Forum Männer sind: Wie" wixxt" ihr euch einen mit zwei linken Händen ohne Gefühl drin? Das klappt auch ... Demnach solltet ihr auch diese Kühler ins Gehäuse bekommen^^.


----------



## IluBabe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Abductee die Möglichkeiten der Befestigung ohne ein "Patentverletzung" zu machen sind halt eingeschränkt. Die beste Lösung hat halt so zu sagen nur einer. Die anderen müssen irgendwie drum rum sich arrangieren ohne sich des Ideenklau schuldig zu machen. Manche Hersteller Hust USA hust, kommen da eben nicht auf ein Niveau das dem Qualitätsanspruch eines Mitteleuropäers genügt. darauf bezog sich das. Innerhalb der Spitze ist die Einfachheit der Montage dann natürlich ein Kriterium, aber da Kühler in den meisten Fällen nur einemal montiert werden, und dann "fest" sitzen sollten ist es die Montage handhabung weit weniger bedeutsam als die Qualität der Verbindung.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Gut das wär eine Erklärung.
Warum hat der kleinere Shadow Rock LP dann eine andere Halterung?

Hält da der OEM-Hersteller die Rechte und verkauft die Nutzung einfach mit? 
So großartig scheinen sich die Halterungen der Konkurrenten untereinander nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Warum hat der kleinere Shadow Rock LP dann eine andere Halterung?



Vlt. aus Kostengründen?


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Eine aufwendigere Halterung aus Kostengründen?
Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP CPU Cooler review - Product Showcase CPU Cooler


----------



## IluBabe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Wenn die Halterung über verschiedene Modelle hinweg verbaut wird hast du Stückkosten relevante Kostenreduktion - oder anders ausgedrückt 100 gleiche Halterungen auf 10 verschiedene Kühler sind selbst bie aufwenderigen Gestaltung güstinger als 15000 Stück für nur einen Kühler.

Aber bitte nagel mich damit jetzt nicht fest - das wäre die BWL Erklärung die mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine aufwendigere Halterung aus Kostengründen?



 Da musst Du mal bei den chinesischen Tagelöhnern fragen,
welche unseren Wohlstandsmüll zsammenschrauben.  

Vlt. bekommst Du da eine Antwort.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine aufwendigere Halterung aus Kostengründen?
> Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP CPU Cooler review - Product Showcase CPU Cooler


So ein Bügel kosten keinen Euro. Die Montage von oben finden, warum auch immer, viel Kunden gut. Der Kühler ist leicht und die Lüftermontage von oben einfach. Es spricht nichts dagegen, bei diesem Kühler eine Montage von oben zu machen. Der Kunde bekommt oft, wonach er schreit, ob es wertiger ist, sei dahingestellt. Das muss und wird hoffentlich nicht das Konzept der großen. Obwohl BeQuiet Pure Rock zumindest die Positionierung über Löcher und Prägungen optimiert hat.

Die Berechnung hängt noch ein bisschen, weil mir ein paar wichtige Abmaße und Schraubenkräfte fehlen. Die Vorspannung zu berechnen ist nicht trivial und sinnvolle Annahmen zu treffen heikel. Muss ich drüber nachdenken....


----------



## IluBabe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ein Bügel kosten keinen Euro.


Der Bügel als Stanz Press element sollte er im centbereich liegen? Das ist doch keine speziallegierung das über die Materialkosten der Preis nach oben geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Der Bügel als Stanz Press element sollte er im centbereich liegen? Das ist doch keine speziallegierung das über die Materialkosten der Preis nach oben geht.


Es hängt von der Stückzahl ab. Das Werkzeug kostet ca. 5.000 Euro pro Stufe, es benötigt auf den ersten Blick betrachtet zwei Stufen. Ich kenne das Bauteil nur von Fotos, ich habe es noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Die Vernickelung kostet ein paar Cent genauso wie das Material. Ist nicht viel, so ein U-Profil ist "verschnittoptimiert". Aber wir steigen jetzt wirklich zu tief in niemanden interessierende Details ein. Es geht hier um den neuen Kühler und den finde ich nur mittelmäßig interessant, weil zu teuer. Für AMDs wegen der Spawaskühlung gut, für kleine Gehäuse aber schon zu groß, weil man bei einem 120mm Kühler mindestens 30mm Abstand von der Seitenwand haben sollte, oder eben eine Lüfteröffnung. Der Markt ist durch Noctua bestens belegt. Für den Wohnzimmerrechner ist der Kühler dagegen wieder zu groß. Es bleiben wirklich nur die wenigen Rechner mit großem Gehäuse und billigem Board ohne Spawas-Kühler.


----------



## Zyklon83 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Sobald der Kühler verfügbar is werde ich einen vergleichstest machen vom Shadow Rock TopFlow zum Dark Rock TF


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Berechnung hängt noch ein bisschen, weil mir ein paar wichtige Abmaße und Schraubenkräfte fehlen. Die Vorspannung zu berechnen ist nicht trivial und sinnvolle Annahmen zu treffen heikel. Muss ich drüber nachdenken....


Ich habe die ersten Gedanken mal hier in einem neuen Thema begonnen. Wir sollten dieses Review nicht zu sehr zumüllen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hmaessigkeit-der-vorspannung.html#post7398941


----------



## Zyklon83 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Hab mal Be quiet angeschrieben vielleicht bekomme ich ja ein DR TF zum vergleichstest....mal schauen


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Finde die rückseitige Verschraubung auch total fürs Klo - habe den gleichen Salat mit meinem Scythe Mine 2. 

Da habe ich bei meinem Z77 MPower schon große Schwierigkeiten gehabt überhaupt die Gewinde mit den Schrauben zu treffen, da ich durch die Spawa-Kühler echte Probleme hatte irgendetwas zu sehen.

 Einfach draufsetzen und von unten verschrauben konnte ich ihn ja nicht, da er mit seinem Gewicht von 1,5kg (mit Lüftern) die Backplate und damit die Schrauben vom Board weggedrückt hätte und diese durch ihr Eigengewicht dann abfallen würde.. Seitlich geht auch nicht, dafür habe ich 2 Augen und 2 Hände zu wenig.

 Schlussendlich blieb mir nur die Variante, dass ich den Kühler kopfüber auf den Tisch gestellt habe, das Board dann kopfüber aufgelegt habe und dann den Kühler von oben verschraubt habe. Wo man natürlich nicht immer sofort die die Schrauben trifft, man rubdrehen und schieben darf und sich durch dadurch entstehende etwaige Lufteinschlüsse in der WLP die Kühlleistung verringert.

Da lobe ich mir das Montagesystem von Prolimatech (bei den Genesis- und Megahalems-Kühlern....)


----------



## azzih (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Find den Kühler ziemlich hässlich, sieht aus wie 2 Sandwitches die total krumm aufeinander gestapelt sind. Das untere Lamellenpack liegt auch direkt auf der Achse des unteren Lüfters, keine Ahnung wie viel Luftstrom da überhaupt sinnvoll ankommt. Und dann der PReis samt Befestigungssystem direkt aus der Hölle? BeQuiet sollte hier nochmal Nachsitzen beim Produktdesign, andere Hersteller schaffen es ja auch gute und leichte Befestigungssysteme bereitzustellen.


----------



## floppyexe (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Zu dem ist der Anpressdruck nicht über eine Feder vorgegeben
> http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/946138_7__61267-7.jpg


Also ich sehe da 2 Federn.


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Das war auch als Beispiel angeführt wie es bei den anderen Herstellern aussieht.
EKL, Noctua, etc..


----------



## Zyklon83 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Das Monster is frisch und gesund angekommen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Ich würde gern mal wieder einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen, gern von BeQuiet, aber mein Noctua ist in meinen Augen nach den vielen Jahren einfach immer noch der beste Topblower <3

Noctua NH-C12P SE14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zyklon83 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

So gerade einen kleinen Test gemacht mein i5 4690k auf 4,7GHZ 1,25V eine Stunde Prime95 durch laufen lassen und nicht Wärmer als 68°C das is mal eine Hausnummer für ein Topblower 

Ich sag euch aber gleich hab ja schon viele be quiet Kühler verbaut aber das jetzige System is noch schwerer als das alte man kommt so s...... an die Schrauben dran


----------



## Zyklon83 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal wieder einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen, gern von BeQuiet, aber mein Noctua ist in meinen Augen nach den vielen Jahren einfach immer noch der beste Topblower <3
> 
> Noctua NH-C12P SE14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Dein Noctua hat keine schnitte gegen den Dark Rock TF und der beste Topblower is zurzeit der Dark Rock TF


----------



## OdlG (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Eben genau das wüsste ich gern mal, denn ich habe noch keinen besseren Kühler gefunden. Und mein Noctua hat bisher auch semipassiv prima gekühlt und ging nie über 70°C. Wenn ein Test zeigt, dass der BeQuiet deutlich besser ist, lasse ich mich gern zum Kauf verleiten. Aber semipassiv hat der Noctua durch die große Oberfläche nunmal einen gewissen Vorteil


----------



## KnSN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Hallo Zyklon83. 

Ich bin schon seit Tagen untenschlossen in der Entscheidung, welcher Kühler es werden wird. 
Zuerst dachte ich ... Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF ... muss ich haben! 
Doch dann kam mir mehr und mehr in den Sinn ... der AMD FX-8350. 
Für ihn ist ein solcher Kühler an maximalem Overclocking fast undenkbar. 
Selbst an 4,6 GHz sind so 180 Watt aufwärts abzuführen und dafür eine Verlustleistung an 70 °C in Kauf zu nehmen. 
Das riecht doch sehr nach Throttling. 

Der AMD FX-6300 drosselt bei 4,6 GHz um 150 MHz pro Rechenkern auf dem ASRock 970 Extreme3 in dem Rechner von einen meiner Brüder. 
Ich habe das ASRock 990FX Etreme3, worüber ich aus der Praxis eines anderen Users inzwischen weiß, dass es abn 210 Watt belastbar ist: 
Nicht übel in Relation zur Spezifikation von ATX12V2 @ 2x 95 Watt. 
Genügend Power und Luft für die Übertaktung, trotz nur einem 4 + 1 Phase Power Design. 
Nun geht es dabei allerdings um die Kühlung des Voltage Regulator Module. 

Frage vorweg ... da Du diesen Kühler getestet hast. 
Ist die Montage desBe Quiet! Dark Rock TF auf dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 so herum möglich , dass die herausragende Seite problemlos so herum auszurichten ist, dass  die Speicherbänke frei bleiben, sodass die volle Kühlleistung auf das ohnehin schon marginal gekühlte Spannungsreglermodul gerichtet werden kann? 

Wie schaut 's bezüglich dem OC-Potenzial aus? 
Doch besser ein Gigant wie der Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme, welcher mit 163 Millimetern an die Grenze des Aerocool Strike-X Advance ragt, mir die Belüftung per Seitenlüfter zerstört - was der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF mit oberen Lüfter auch tut (Kühler = 140mm + Seitenlüfter = 25mm ), zugleich die Belüftung des Mainboards schwächt, aber dennoch die Speicherbänke unberührt lässt, in Anbetracht dessen, dass der Front-Lüfter zum Heck-Lüfter wird, was laut einem Testbericht nur 1,5 °C ausmacht, ist der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF doch besser für mich? 

ps: Bitte keine Empfehlung für einen anderen Topflow-Kühler, denn der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF ist mit weitem Abstand die unangefochtene Nr. 1 auf dem Weltmarkt. Bitte auch keine Empfehlung für einen anderen Tower-Kühler als den Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E, denn der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 kommt den Corsair Vengeance Pro in die Quere, wegen zu wenig Höhenabstand und er verdeckt so bloß mit nur seinem Kühlkörper einen Speicherslot, woran der Thermalright Silver Arrow nicht scheitert, solange der Lüfter nach hinten wandert. 
Auch der Noctua NH-D14 scheidet aus. Zwar bietet er einen optimalen Höhenabstand für den Arbeitsspeicher, dennoch ragt sein Kühler bei einigen Mainboards knapp über den ersten Speicherslot, sodass ein darin platziertes Speichermodul ein wenig weggedrückt wird. 
Des Weiteren bietet der Noctua-Kühler nur 3-Pin-Lüfter, im Gegensatz zur Special Edition für den Sockel LGA-2011, sodass mir regelbare 3-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse für die Gehäuselüfter verloren gehen, denn immerhin habe ich 7x 3-Pin-Lüfter an 3x regelbaren 3-Pin-Headern zu versorgen: Die nutzlosen 3x 4-Pin-Header sollen endlich zum Einsatz kommen. 
Etwas anderes Konkurrenzfähiges unter den Tower-Kühlern bis max. 163 Millimetern existiert nicht, außer der Prolimatech Genesis, der sogar all meine Probleme lösen kann, ohne dass ich auf einen Topflower zu setzen brauche, doch der Preis ist happig, denn wo die anderen Hersteller zu ihren Twin-Tower-Lösungen zwei Lüfter beipacken muss ich für den gleich teuren Prolimatech zusätzlich 25€ für zwei Lüfter aufbringen, wo ich mich um 95€ bewege. 


Ich danke für Deine Rückmeldung. ^^


----------



## Zyklon83 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



KnSN schrieb:


> Ist die Montage desBe Quiet! Dark Rock TF auf dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 so herum möglich , dass die herausragende Seite problemlos so herum auszurichten ist, dass  die Speicherbänke frei bleiben, sodass die volle Kühlleistung auf das ohnehin schon marginal gekühlte Spannungsreglermodul gerichtet werden kann?



Du kannst den Kühler so Montieren wie du willst vorausgesetzt du hast auch den platz im Gehäuse. Hab meinen so Montiert das er die RAM noch mit kühlt.



KnSN schrieb:


> Wie schaut 's bezüglich dem OC-Potenzial aus?
> Doch besser ein Gigant wie der Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme, welcher mit 163 Millimetern an die Grenze des Aerocool Strike-X Advance ragt, mir die Belüftung per Seitenlüfter zerstört - was der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF mit oberen Lüfter auch tut (Kühler = 140mm + Seitenlüfter = 25mm ), zugleich die Belüftung des Mainboards schwächt, aber dennoch die Speicherbänke unberührt lässt, in Anbetracht dessen, dass der Front-Lüfter zum Heck-Lüfter wird, was laut einem Testbericht nur 1,5 °C ausmacht, ist der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF doch besser für mich?



Was OC angeht bin ich sehr überrascht über die Kühlleistung man muss dazu sagen ich habe einen guten i5 4690k bekommen und kann ohne probleme meine CPU auf 4,8 -4,9 GHZ in Prime95 bei 1,35V knapp über 80°C halten. Jede CPU is halt anders. Andere sagen immer ein Topflow Kühler zerstört den Airflow im Gehäuse kann zwar sein aber davon merke ich nichts hab selber nur 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse montiert ( heck & seite 120mm).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dark Rock TF den werde aufjedenfall min. 3 jahre behalten aus dem Grund weil er mich total überzeugt hat was seine Leistung/Qualitat angeht. Klar is er etwas teuer aber dafür bekommt man auch was geliefert und zwar Leistung die zurzeit kein anderer Topflow Kühler erbringt und über das design lässt sich auch streiten die anderen mögen es die nächsten wiederrum nicht 

Wenn ich was übersehen habe schreib einfach nochmal


----------



## KnSN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Hallo Zyklon83. 

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. 

Wenn ich mir Deine Konstellation so in die trockene Kalkulation setze, dann läuft der Intel Core i5-4690K an 4800 ~ 4900 MHz @ 1,35V = 180 ~ 190 Watt, was gewaltig ist und was ich in einem derartigen Ausmaß eher von einem AMD-Bulldozer erwartet habe. 
Das stimmt mich zuversichtlich. 

Der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF wird eingepackt. 
Ich bin ja ohnehin ein Fan von Downblower-Lösungen, weil es die stärkste Kühlleistung hervorrufen kann und zugleich die Luft über die gesamte North-Bridge presst, was dem Voltage Regulator Module sehr zugute kommt. 
Immerhin habe ich mit dem RD990 den wohl größten Heißsporn unter den Chipsätzen zu kühlen. 

Danke. ^^


----------



## Zyklon83 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*



KnSN schrieb:


> Hallo Zyklon83.
> 
> Danke für Deine Rückmeldung.
> 
> ...



Is aber nicht so das mein i5 jeden tag so gewaltig übertaktet läuft


----------



## KnSN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

@Zyklon83 

Für die AMD-Sektion gibt 's mit AMD Fusion Utility for Desktop Abhilfe, um die Leistung des Prozessors einzuschränken, denn andernfalls wäre die Verlustleistung zu hoch (Abwärme) und demzufolge die Effektivleistung im Keller (Performance abfallend im Verhältnis zum Throttling) und die Elektromigration ein stetiger Begleiter in der Kausalität. ^^ 


*Nachtrag:* 
Eine Frage noch ... 

Der Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF misst ab dem Prozessor bzw. von der Bodenplatte an bis zu seiner gegenüberliegenden Seite tatsächlich bloß 131 mm? 

Es ist verwirrend, denn einerseits tauchen in den Testberichten 140 wie 131 mm auf. 
Was ist nun richtig? 
Ich brauche das absolute Maß. 

Mit 13 cm am oberen CPU-Lüfter plus 2,0 ~ 2,5 cm des Seitenlüfters habe ich dazwischen ein wenig Spielraum, sodass ich mir an der Seite den Aerocool Silent Master (200 mm) oder den Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad (180 mm) platziere, um den Luftwiderstand (Unterdruck, Überdruck) an den beiden Lüftern zu reduzieren.


----------



## Zyklon83 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht*

Mit dem Dark Rock TF machste aufjedenfall nichts verkehrt das is schon ein leistungsstarker Kühler


----------

